# Script für Style oder Typenberatung



## thier (4. Juni 2001)

Hallo, kennt jemand eine Script zur Typenberatung oder Styleberatung?

Es soll ungefähr so laufen: Der User hat 3 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl, z.B. Haarfarbe, dann kommt er zu den nächsten 3 Möglichkeiten passend zu dieser Haarfarbe z.B. Augenfarbe, dann die nächsten 3 Möglichkeiten passend zur Augenfarbe. Am Ende soll dann eine mögliche Antwort genannt werden. Zudem sollen vom Kunden noch weitere Möglichkeiten dazugeschrieben werden können.

Es ist egal ob es mit SQL, php oder CGI und so läuft.

Habe schon so einiges im Netz durchsucht, bisher aber nichts passendes gefunden. 

THX

thier


----------

